# Furry Fiesta is Back!



## dragonmorph (Aug 27, 2007)

Marthaen is asking us for another meeting next month on the 30th at 
_414 E. Aviation Blvd Apt 20
Universal City, TX 78148_

You all will be there. He's need you for ideas.


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 28, 2007)

Furry Fiesta needs you! Can you handle this?


----------



## Summercat (Aug 31, 2007)

dragonmorph said:
			
		

> Furry Fiesta needs you! Can you handle this?



I can handle it remotely... *blinky*

Mew, arlenecohen@cox.net get in touch with me, meow.


----------



## Iguanto (Oct 19, 2007)

http://community.livejournal.com/furry_fiesta/1396.html

Anybody like to to help the Furry Fiesta staffs, please go right ahead and give them your ideas.


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Jan 22, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/furry_fiesta/1809.html

Starting at April 19th, we're having a fun outdoor cookout somewhere at the park in San Antonio, TX.

Who's going?


----------



## Harleytx (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I had no idea there were any get togethers in SA! *Wags* I am normally on FN but I came across this post.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 10, 2008)

wait wut San Antonio dam that like 12 hours away from were i livey is TX so big?) well if there is anything i could do to help email me.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes! I'll be there! I just won't be able to buy anything, I live just outside of Universal city... My High school's there... I'll gladly help if needed!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm seriously doubting whether there will even be a Furry Fiesta. The event's in two months and and he hasn't even replied in recent.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 25, 2008)

ya I haven't heard anything either so I dont think it's happening  I should throw a fur party at my house lol


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 25, 2008)

I was hyper when I typed that! Leave me be!

Although I could hold a small meet in my neighborhood's park...


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah prob wont happen....=sad day


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

I apologize for popping anyone's bubble but it does look grim here....


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 25, 2008)

Well we have alot of little furmeets around town. I think for the past 2 days I have just been hanging out with other furs in San Antonio. There are normally posts about 'em on lonestarfurs.org or ya could just message me  Im on my way to hang out with my friend Timbowolf tonight and I think a few of us are getting together Weds night around 9


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 25, 2008)

Neat, I live outside of SA... I have a truck, I'd love to meet other furres...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

This kinda makes me wonder how well I'd do with other furs in real life. Plus the damn site takes forever to confirm my account.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 25, 2008)

I know I do well with other furres my age and younger... I met a couple in my school already... *Is Senior at Judson*


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 25, 2008)

*Gets back from seeing Timbowolf*

Ya the site takes some time to confirm (took a day for me) but it is totally worth it. You'll do fine with other furs  We are all a little different in our own furry little ways but pretty much the same and very laid back.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 25, 2008)

*Gets back from seeing Timbowolf*

Ya the site takes some time to confirm (took a day for me) but it is totally worth it. You'll do fine with other furs  We are all a little different in our own furry little ways but pretty much the same and very laid back.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 26, 2008)

I know! How about as many furs gather up at a place to meet. Like, even if it was fur a lunch or dinner. Although, I've driven downtown and it was hell to me... I haven't driven there since... Maybe we could all meet up at the Quarry's Borders or something... Even if it was just a few of us or thing... Oh, maybe even a small meeting at Polly's Pet Shop.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 26, 2008)

If possible the most I think would be around 6. I know tonight another Wolf is comming to my house to just hang out and maybe play a little PS2, so I'm getting to know alot of the SA furries 

Ya we could do something at the Quarry sometime  That could be fun.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 26, 2008)

If possible the most I think would be around 6. I know tonight another Wolf is comming to my house to just hang out and maybe play a little PS2, so I'm getting to know alot of the SA furries 

Ya we could do something at the Quarry sometime  That could be fun.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 26, 2008)

If possible the most I think would be around 6. I know tonight another Wolf is comming to my house to just hang out and maybe play a little PS2, so I'm getting to know alot of the SA furries 

Ya we could do something at the Quarry sometime  That could be fun.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 26, 2008)

I would seriously love to meet other furres, but I can't in my neighborhood... In anycase, we wouldn't have be in full suits... Maybe just tails and ears... I need to make a tail... I have a fox one, but I need a cute little stubby one... I'm a goat...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I'd appear very strange, even for a furry.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 26, 2008)

Not me... Even though I was amost in trouble for wearing my tail to school... I love getting the random expressions like: "What the hell is that?!" or, when I eavesdropped, "Quick, take a picture!" No one at my school understands a tail... I've had it yanked on and humped by my bestfriends cat, but the reactions shall always be awesome...

Everyone is strange because normal doesn't exist.


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ hehe ok well maybe we might do a little get together at incredible pizza in a few weeks. Probably no fursuiting lol 

My suit is still being constructed by roofur so I have 14 weeks till my suit comes in


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no parts of any suit... I found a way to make a simple head though... Papermache chicken wire in a shape of a head...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2008)

Where can you get tail and ears? I've been kind wanting some lately but I don't know if that'll just go away.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2008)

Where can you get tail and ears? I've been kind wanting some lately but I don't know if that'll just go away.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 27, 2008)

I got my tail at the Houston Ren Fest... My ears I bought at the Forum's Party City... Though, they don't match... There aren't any white 'cat' ears...


----------



## Synth (Feb 28, 2008)

Aress said she'd give me a ride, so I'll probably be going. :3


----------



## Not A Fox (Feb 29, 2008)

I was kinda pleasantly surprised to have found out there were anthro get togethers in my neck of the woods. 

Now I've grown discouraged. Alas.

I may still give this a chance.


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, everyone's welcome to come, it doesn't amtter who... A couple of us high schoolers are going too...


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I just arranged a meet at Incredible pizza Friday March 7th at 7pm off of West Ave. If ya wanna know more just shoot me an email or PM


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 29, 2008)

Have any of you even been to Austin?


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't rembmer if I really have been to Austin...

I'll try to get to Incredible Pizza, but I won't be alone, I'll be with my family... Wait, which one? I typed it into Mapquest, and it came up with two on two different West Ave...


----------



## Harleytx (Feb 29, 2008)

it should be this address 

11743 West Avenue
San Antonio TX 78216


----------



## AressFenus (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 1, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Have any of you even been to Austin?



I have very recently touched around bula / austin area. Development is just crazy as sin over there right now. I feel obligated to check out it's job market (It has to be better than SA's.)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 1, 2008)

Naffy, it ticlkes me that you say sin.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 1, 2008)

Naffy, it ticlkes me that you say sin.


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 1, 2008)

I say many things. Most of the time lacking in vocab and eloquence.

But I work at it, some.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

And, yes, they are developing like crazy up to the point that it gets unbearable to be in some places. Eww...

And one other thought just now crossed my mind. All of that which they are building...
all of that is built right on top of the sewer system... eww...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

And, yes, they are developing like crazy up to the point that it gets unbearable to be in some places. Eww...

And one other thought just now crossed my mind. All of that which they are building...
all of that is built right on top of the sewer system... eww...


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 2, 2008)

Wal marts and large franchise shopping outlets are miserable affairs to begin with, so it seems a bit fitting.

How are living expenses over there? I'd figure it an expensive proposition to be there.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

Well... I'm the one having to pay about $751+ for rent in a place where they block off an important exit that is only adding to the heavy congestion of where I live. And to pay without a lease will cost ya about $870 a month. And that's near the ghetto...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

Well... I'm the one having to pay about $751+ for rent in a place where they block off an important exit that is only adding to the heavy congestion of where I live. And to pay without a lease will cost ya about $870 a month. And that's near the ghetto...


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 2, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Have any of you even been to Austin?



I've been to Austin quite a few times. Nice place. Got family there. Thinking about going to college there as well, if not in Denton.

As for the meet-up, it sounds interesting. I might try to go, but I'm not sure mother unit would like me staying out too late. Or meeting up with people I met on the interwebs. >>


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm going to meet the others, and I'm trying to get my family to come too... I'll be safe...


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 2, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Well... I'm the one having to pay about $751+ for rent in a place where they block off an important exit that is only adding to the heavy congestion of where I live. And to pay without a lease will cost ya about $870 a month. And that's near the ghetto...



How in the world people manage survival on none living wages I'll never understand.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

Well there's either hooking or prayer.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2008)

Well there's either hooking or prayer.


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 2, 2008)

Synth thought that the seventh was a Sunday... She's trying to confuse me!


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 3, 2008)

AHHH lol Ok change of plans... Meet still on Friday at 7pm HOWEVER location is changing to Dave And Busters right there at crossroads (I-10 and 410) I hope ya'll planing on going Friday can still go. We are expecting a pretty decent turn out. I think they require minors (if anyone is under 21 which I know alot are) to have someone older accompany them in so thats no problem we will hook ya up if need be. If anyone needs something just PM and I'll give out my cell # also so ya can find us on Fri *Wags* AressFenus and Synth I hope I get a chance to meet ya'll Friday! I will be there 7 O'clock sharp.


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 3, 2008)

While the move to D&B is better for me since it's closer to my house, it also means I can't go for sure. If I go I'll most likely spend more money than I need to. ^^;

Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 3, 2008)

...I can't get either of my parents to take me... I don't want to drink alcohol, do they think we will? Adults annoy me to all ends! I hate beer, why must all you adults think that all teens think about is beer!?

Harley, Synth and I need a person to get us in, do you think you could wait a little for us? We'll try to get early, and I have a tail that I can wear to show us apart from other people waiting...


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww I don't want $ to be an issue, I mean I don't have much $ either (house payment, truck payment, motorcycle payment lol) so I am just really going to hang out and have fun with everyone attending  I hope ya reconsider UselessKitsune, I would love it if ya could come out.

AressFenus Of course I can get ya'll in  Now I am a little young myself (20yo) but I have quite a few buds going that can "accompany" everyone in  thats no prob!
How many are you bringing? *wags* the more the better *hehe*


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 3, 2008)

I bring 3! We're all going to be thin little gals... Especially if we can all fit in my truck... I sent an email to you that explains more...


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 3, 2008)

I would like to know two things, or one if you count them as the same:

A. What city/town/whatever is this in?

B. Is this city/town/whatever in Texas, and within the Dallas area or just near Paris in general?


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 3, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> I would like to know two things, or one if you count them as the same:
> 
> A. What city/town/whatever is this in?
> 
> B. Is this city/town/whatever in Texas, and within the Dallas area or just near Paris in general?


This is all going to be in San Antonio.


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 4, 2008)

So how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am doing great! Time for a little nap before my college calculus class....yay math!


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 5, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 5, 2008)

*cricket cricket* I dunno lol Im hungry like a wolf, even though I'm a huskey lol I am going to go find food!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 5, 2008)

We have strayed from the actual discussion of Furry Fiesta to mini-furmeets!


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, so someone going to start a new one to explain the little meets?


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

man i seen to be stuck in furless part of TX, and you guys are all up in the north part.  while im down here near houston


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey there is a meet in Houston Sunday  I'm riding my Harley there. 

Well I know the furry fiesta is not happening unless someone else takes over. I know the one that was setting up the furry fiesta originally is having health issues.


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fiendish_Wolf said:
			
		

> man i seen to be stuck in furless part of TX, and you guys are all up in the north part.  while im down here near houston



right.... i live in El Paso the farthest place form Dallas and SA were all the furs live...  well as soon as this semester up im moving to vegas or SA


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Harleytx said:
			
		

> Hey there is a meet in Houston Sunday  I'm riding my Harley there.
> 
> Well I know the furry fiesta is not happening unless someone else takes over. I know the one that was setting up the furry fiesta originally is having health issues.



where in Houston i might have time off, if I lie my head off  <_<..  >_>....<_<


----------



## Harleytx (Mar 6, 2008)

It's gonna be at the rodeo sunday  shoot me an email at Harleypuptx@yahoo.com if ya wanna know more


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn! I'm going to Houston next week! That is if my grades are all good...


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Harleytx said:
			
		

> It's gonna be at the rodeo sunday  shoot me an email at Harleypuptx@yahoo.com if ya wanna know more



the rodeo, is the cook off over yet, chille = good


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow... 
There's a rodeo in Austin here, and then I hear about the one in Houston!
Wow... 
There's a rodeo in Austin here, and then I hear about the one in Houston!


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll be in the Houston Rodeo with my actual goat... If my grades are good, which my teacher won't tell me!!


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 7, 2008)

Even though there's a rodeo in town each year I never go. Maybe I'll take my niece next time it's here (if her school doesn't first).

Also, I'm on again for tonight. I should be there early.


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 8, 2008)

Bad grades... No rodeo... The meeting last night was fun. Although my couple of girls and I were the only girls there...


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 8, 2008)

No go for me as well i just found out i got a 10 hour shift in sunday   T-T. So crap ...


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm guessing everyone's playing Brawl or at work right now...


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 9, 2008)

AressFenus said:
			
		

> I'm guessing everyone's playing Brawl or at work right now...



I'm playing Brawl. Don't have work at the moment. >>


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 9, 2008)

Lucky! I want Brawl so bad...


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 9, 2008)

360--->better ,gears halo cod4.... dont like the wii


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 9, 2008)

Meh, I don't really like FPS games, or online gaming in general. The only reason I might get a 360 is if Wii Rock Band is gimped.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm retrieving my copy of Brawl tomorrow.

But yeah, when do ya'll meet exactly? I'd be down for a quick weekend trip to SA. Isn't it only like 5 hours from DFW?


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm pissed... Monster Hunter online fighting is permanently gone... Now I must wait for the third to come out on the Wii, and even then it'll be some time before it comes out... I wonder how many people want to sue the online hosters...


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Rub not you wii in mine face. I WANT ONE SO BAD....Brawl is were it's at. As for me 360 and PC. But the Nintendo has a place im my life. First system, still have it and it still works.

It sucks that most of the furs in texas are spread so thin in this bigass state


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't afford Brawl... I has no job, nor money...

Second biggest state, and what, a 7-8 hour drive to get from one side to the other? Texas is so damn huge that that's the reason why we're so spread out...


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

it sucks when you can't meet others. All i get is whiners and and people who i want to taze


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 10, 2008)

what would we do if we all meet? games, movies?


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

if it was houston i would say the edwards cinema complex, Dave & buster's movies and more. Or for more of a hang out type of thing, if your a gamer, one big ass lan party. Plus, i'm a bartender i could make some drinks that is if your of legal age <_< ..>_>...<_< ...


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 10, 2008)

o y do u have to be taht way....21 and over idk if most of the texas furs are evan 21 or over (im not ,18) well if we were to meet lan party movies and drinks ftw...


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry for the missconception i'm 20  and the <_< ..>_>...<_< ...  means don't be a prude just drink and be merry, screw age but don't be an ass ^^


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 10, 2008)

Big ass LAN party, haven't done that in YEARS! I'd be down with that. Let's do this on a weekend sometime soon so I can drive to wherever the Friday before.


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 10, 2008)

Lan party? What's that? I'm stuck here in SA anyway...


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 10, 2008)

By the way, that Lone Star Furs site, is it still active? I registered a few days ago and I still haven't been admin-approved...


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i think its dead.... but i wont be able t make it to any lan party any time soon....living 14 hours away kinda kills it for me.- sits around alone- moving back to vegas will save me from isolation there are alot of furs  + i like Vegas over were i live now (Vegas can change ur life)


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

AressFenus said:
			
		

> Lan party? What's that? I'm stuck here in SA anyway...



A lan party is were a bunch of people bring there PC or game console hook them to geather ad play till you pass out. It is a lot of fun. 

but that would be of the texas furs would be in the same area at once


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahh, I can't be out past midnight... I'm 17 until June...


----------



## UselessKitsune (Mar 10, 2008)

AressFenus said:
			
		

> Ahh, I can't be out past midnight... I'm 17 until June...



Same goes with me, except I turn 18 in July


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 10, 2008)

I turn 18, 18 days after I graduate...


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 13, 2008)

so no one has any plans for a meet then?


----------



## AressFenus (Mar 18, 2008)

BORED!!

Anyone have the week off so we could do a small gathering near my house? We already did D&B, and it was far from my home! We must now have on near my home!! There's plenty of places to meet, like at Mr. Gattis (Ehh... Not too good) or at Polly's Petshop, or maybe during the weekend go to the Live Oak civic center that's across the street from the Lakeview college... The one that was once an Albertsons...


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well i take it that everyone is busy with life... makes me a sad puppy knowing im all alone here : (


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 3, 2008)

Face it...
There just ain't gonna be Furry Fiesta... :-(


----------



## Cainam (Apr 6, 2008)

Keep your eyes peeled...there may be one yet.


----------



## AressFenus (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh! Heads up for Halloween. Harely'll have a suit by then so him and I were thinking of having a small meet at Seawolf on Halloween. Thought I'd bring that up.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 6, 2008)

If it happens, I will go.


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Apr 7, 2008)

I know Marthaen isn't giving any announcement about a upcoming Furry Fiesta. If he's NOT, then someone will do it. =(


----------



## Cainam (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been sending notes back and forth with Marthaen...
Furry Fiesta is officially cancelled.

BUT!

It looks like the name will still be used in a convention in 2009.


----------



## AressFenus (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww, 09! Well, like I said. Harely and I are thinking of doing a Halloween Fursuit get together at Seaworld... You choice if you want to come or not, or if you can...


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Apr 8, 2008)

It's looks like Furry Fiesta is just been moved to Addison, TX at the Crowne Plaza hotel, and it will be held from March 20-22, 2009.


----------



## AressFenus (Apr 8, 2008)

Where's Addison at?


----------



## Iguanto_Iguana (Apr 8, 2008)

At Dallas.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 8, 2008)

Where's Addison, Texas? Oh! There's Addison, Texas!

Up in Dallas! That's too far for me...
It'd be much easier if this were in Austin...
And this is the second time the date has been pushed back and re-lead by someone else! It's a bit concerning...


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 10, 2008)

Addison... like 20 minutes south of my present location. Woot!


----------



## Cainam (Apr 11, 2008)

It looks like this time is much more serious...according to WikiFur, they already have a corporation, full staff, and have signed a contract with the hotel.


----------



## AressFenus (Apr 13, 2008)

Me no do Dallas... Plus, we need to have some type of small get together over summer, other wise, I'll be bored to death! I have a job so I can begin me a suit.


----------

